# I neeeed some new music!! recommendations anyone? what/who r u into at the moment?



## florabundance (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, i've just got a new ipod nano and i want some new stuff (new for the ipod, it can be old music!) to put onto it.
At the moment i'm an RnB freak, but i'm easy for anything - recommend me something that you're loving at the moment!


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

I love Beck and will always love Beck.  His "Guero" CD is awesome!!  Oh, and don't forget about Georgie.  George Michael will always live in my heart.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 6, 2008)

Stop and Stare by One Republic
Summertime by New Kids on the Block

and then I am into country so I listen a lot of Carrie Underwood and Taylor Swift


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 6, 2008)

shut up and let me go by the ting tings 
the garden by mirah
we gonna win by miri ben-ari


----------



## florabundance (Aug 6, 2008)

thank u guys, keep em coming!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 6, 2008)

I love almost everything on Mariah Careys new album. Also Keyshia cole's album is amazing! 

they are my favorite's right now!


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Last night, I was listening to Michael Jackson's "Don't Stop Til You Get Enough".  I was dancing around like a damned fool.  I also love that song from the 80's "Back to Life"?  I think that's the name.  It goes "however do you want me, however do you need me?  however do you want me, however do you need me?"  I'm dancin' in my seat right now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 6, 2008)

Vintage= Diana Ross ( old school girl crush)
 New School= Kerli (new school girl crush, loves her)


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2008)

Gabriel Antonio, I've been listening to a lot him now. I really love his "All Night Long" song.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 6, 2008)

I second Mirah and Kerli!
Awesome artists!

Also, I have a huge crush on Jason Mraz!
Storm Large is pretty hot too!
Maybe some Anouk, I really like her song Modern World!
I'm a music junkie!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Stop and Stare by One Republic
Summertime by New Kids on the Block

and then I am into country so I listen a lot of Carrie Underwood and Taylor Swift_

 
Sigh. New Kids on the Block. I feel like I'm 10 again. LOL.
I love The Corrs. They're a family of 3 sisters and 1 brother from Ireland and they have a pop sound with a traditional Irish sound mixed in. One of the sisters plays the violin and I love when she plays during the songs. They haven't released anything lately, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! Their music always makes me feel better.


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm so old school.  I love:
Gladys Knight and the Pips-Midnight Train to Georgia
Ike and Tina Turner-Proud Mary
Chaka Khan featuring Rufus-Sweet Thing
Prince-ALL OF IT, EVERYTHING HE HAS EVER DONE!!
Aretha Franklin-Natural Woman
Norah Jones-most beautiful voice in the whole world!!!
Green Day-Good Riddance


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 6, 2008)

well, right now I'm listening to a lot of:

*Nine Inch Nails* - the Fragile CD is amazing. Dark. Thoughtful. Industrial....Give Reptile, the Frail, Where is Everyone?, Gapital G and The Hand that Feeds a listen
*Tool* - lots of their stuff is great, great lyrics. Give Lateralus a listen that and Aenima
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* (always a staple on my iPod)
*Coldplay* - the Scientist is my fave song from them
*Elton John* - I have his Greatest Hits CD in my car at all times. I Guess Thats Why They Call It The Blues is my fave song of all times. 
Blue October - I love almost all of their stuff. Maybe it's an aquired taste, cause some people don't like their 'sound' but I do. Give Black Orchid, Congratulations, Into the Ocean and Calling You a listen. 
*The Beatles* (they will always be awesome!) - all of their stuff is amazing to me. Too many good songs to list. I would say get all of their CDs and find your personal fave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*David Bowie - *listen to I'm Afraid of Americans. It's a nice mix of Bowie and NIN. Also: Ziggy Stardust is awesome. 
*Queen* is FAB! I have their greatest hits collection and I take it on long road trips. 
Vanessa Carlton
*The Yeah Yeah Yeahs* - Gold Lion and Maps are good songs
Sufjan Stevens
The Decembrists
One Republic
*Death Cab For Cutie *and* The Postal Service* - same singer, similar vibe
*Mazzy Star* - I <333 Into Dust
*Jason Mraz* (especially his new album)
*Our Lady Peace* - especially Boy and Starseed
*Regina Spektor* - Fidelity, Poor Little Rich Boy, Love Affair, That Time <333 and Samson are my fave songs by her
and
I wish I could send you the "My Favorites" list off iTunes.


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_well, right now I'm listening to a lot of:

*Nine Inch Nails* - the Fragile CD is amazing. Dark. Thoughtful. Industrial....Give Reptile, the Frail, Where is Everyone?, Gapital G and The Hand that Feeds a listen
*Tool* - lots of their stuff is great, great lyrics. Give Lateralus a listen that and Aenima
*Red Hot Chili Peppers* (always a staple on my iPod)
*Coldplay* - the Scientist is my fave song from them
*Elton John* - I have his Greatest Hits CD in my car at all times. I Guess Thats Why They Call It The Blues is my fave song of all times. 
Blue October - I love almost all of their stuff. Maybe it's an aquired taste, cause some people don't like their 'sound' but I do. Give Black Orchid, Congratulations, Into the Ocean and Calling You a listen. 
*The Beatles* (they will always be awesome!) - all of their stuff is amazing to me. Too many good songs to list. I would say get all of their CDs and find your personal fave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*David Bowie - *listen to I'm Afraid of Americans. It's a nice mix of Bowie and NIN. Also: Ziggy Stardust is awesome. 
*Queen* is FAB! I have their greatest hits collection and I take it on long road trips. 
Vanessa Carlton
*The Yeah Yeah Yeahs* - Gold Lion and Maps are good songs
Sufjan Stevens
The Decembrists
One Republic
*Death Cab For Cutie *and* The Postal Service* - same singer, similar vibe
_

 

All great songs!  Saw Elton John live last year- it was awesome!  Tool is one of my favorites and I was totally going to mention Death Cab, the new CD is wonderful!

Also add:

*Murder by Death: *their newest CD (can't remember the name but Fuego is a good song) kinda dark, rockabilly, reminds me of Johnny Cash actually

*Thursday*: Full Collapse ..if you like kinda heart felt screamy music

*Otis Redding:* Sitting by the Dock of the Bay

*John Legend*: Lifted

*311*: Any of their old stuff (plus Nick is awesome to look at)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmogrl* 

 
_All great songs!  Saw Elton John live last year- it was awesome!_

 
OMG! Lucky! I really wanna see Elton live some day! I'm going to see NIN in a few days! Sooo excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looooove love love live concerts. There is just something special about seeing people you love listening to in concert right in front of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and I have to agree 311 is awesome too.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ I also love that song from the 80's "Back to Life"?  I think that's the name.  It goes "however do you want me, however do you need me?  however do you want me, however do you need me?"  I'm dancin' in my seat right now!!!!!!!!!!_

 
OMG Soul II Soul!! ..'back to life' = best.song.ever., ur inspiring me RBella lol

come on people, more recs please lol


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm really eclectic.  The songs I currently have on repeat:

Chris Brown - Forever
Natasha Bedingfield - Single; Pocket Full of Sunshine
Nine Inch Nails - Discipline
Theory of a Deadman - Bad Girlfriend
Miranda Lambert - Gunpowder and Lead
Robyn - Cobrastyle
Sugarland - All I Wanna Do; Settling
Little Big Town - A Little More You; Boondocks
Seether - Fake It
3 Doors Down - Entire new album (self-titled)
Lil Mama - Shawty Get Loose
Shaggy - Dance and Shout (makes me dance)
Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (makes me cry, lol!)


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2008)

What you could do before you download all of these is listen to them for free and quite quickly on imeem.com.  It's like a free virtual playlist you can access from any computer, as long as the songs are favorited to your account (it's free).  It'll save you the headache of listening to songs you really don't like on your Ipod.

"Closer" by Travis (British band similar to Coldplay, he has a very lovely voice).
"Hit Me Baby One More Time" by Travis (his version STOMPS Britney's, heh.)
"Disturbia" by Rihanna (yes, it's pop but it's easy to get into, and I love it!)
"Viva la Vida" by Coldplay (the one & only song I loke off their new album).
"Kali Basa" by Vas (it's different, but I like it a lot)
"Secret" by The Pierces
"Jackie Will Save Me" by Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_
oh and I have to agree 311 is awesome too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've seen 311 live 4 times.  I'm with you!  I love concerts!  

Ok Florabundance also add...

The Doors - L.A. Woman
The Guess Who - These Eyes (just watched Superbad and I've had it stuck in my head ever since)
The Republic Tigers - Buildings and Mountains (they are fairly new to the scene, my friend's husband is in the band)


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 7, 2008)

paramore - loove , love, love them!!!! get both cds, riot and all we know is falling
the academy is...-almost here and the new one, fast times at barrington high...skip santi, not too good
aiden - the nightmare anatomy and conviction
afi - all of their albums
delta goodrem - all of em
girls aloud - all of em
eyes set to kill - reach


----------



## florabundance (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_What you could do before you download all of these is listen to them for free and quite quickly on imeem.com.  It's like a free virtual playlist you can access from any computer, as long as the songs are favorited to your account (it's free).  It'll save you the headache of listening to songs you really don't like on your Ipod._

 
thank u for this sweety


----------



## User93 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im a music freak, lovin hip-hop, rap & r'n'b. Try this baby:


Young Jeezy - I love it
Kaila Yu - Candy coated sugar sex
Kelis - Stick Up
Petey Pablo - Freak-a-leak
Keak da Sneak - That go
Fabulous - The bad guy
Damian Marley feat. Nas - road to Zion
Trae - Quit calling me
DMX feat. Sisqo - what this bitches want
Erykah Bady feat. The Roots - You got me
Lil Jon - Shake that monkey (yez i love dirty music)
Twista - Overnight celebrity
Twista feat Lil Kim - Do wrong
Lil Kim - How many licks
Lil Kim - Kitty box
Obie Trice - The Set Up
Snoop Dogg feat. Nate Dogg - Lay low
Rasco - Guns still hot
Mystical - Danger
Lil Wayne - Mr Carter
Lil Wayne - Lolipop
2PAC - Ballad of a dead soulja, Up Dumpin, When we ride on our enemies, My closes roaddogs, Hit em Up, Hellrazor, Hell for a hustla, 
Still i rise, Me and my girlfriend, Ridin it like its a Benz (riazz mix), Keep your head up 

*More r'n'b*
Mario Vasquez - Gallery 
Trey Songz - Cant help but wait
Jay Sean - Ride It
Sade - King of Sorrow (love it!)
R. Kelly - Take my time tonight
Miss B feat Torica - Grown Man
Pretty Ricky - Grind on me
Aaliyah - Try again, More than a woman, That Somebody, One in a million, Are you feelin me etc..

And DAMN i LOVE this song: daaamn!!!!!

YouTube - Lick by Joi


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 12, 2008)

Rihanna - Disturbia and Taio Cruz - shes a star.

Those are my latest obsessions.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Aug 13, 2008)

right now, i'm obsessed over David Archuleta's 'crush'. you said you like r&b, but give this a listen. oh, and if it hasn't been said already, paper planes by M.I.A.


----------



## dexi1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, I kind of really love Skillet. They're loud... and screamyish... and yeah. The Last Night is a very wonderful song. It's mixed with guitars and a keyboard. If you think you could handle them then you might listen to a few songs from the "Collide" and "Comatose" albums. "Alien Youth" is more industrial-y and less scream-y if you'd rather try that.

I also love 30 Seconds to Mars's songs "The Kill" and "Echelon".

And then just various songs from Staind, AFI, Crossfade, The Used, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, The Fray, Chevelle, Daughtry, and many others I can't seem to think of right now. lol.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_OMG Soul II Soul!! ..'back to life' = best.song.ever., ur inspiring me RBella lol

come on people, more recs please lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i second this emotion-when Mary J. and jadakiss remade it, i fell in love all over again.

alibi-by the way...how many licks is my fav. lil'kim song. haha

i am really feeling monica's first cd-miss thang,
jill scott-her whole catalog
raheem devaughn
and a never failing classic-Simply Red-Holding Back the Tears/Years


----------



## TonyaB (Aug 20, 2008)

We the Kings - Check Yes Juliet
Alicia Keys - Teenage Love Affair
Lifehouse - You and Me
Tila Tequila - Paralyze
Lil' Wayne - I Got My
Jennifer Lopez - Again
Usher - Nice and Slow
Tila Tequila - Stripper Friends
T.I - Let's Get Away
Ne-Yo - Say It
Ohio Players - Love Rollercoaster
Katy Perry - Hot and Cold
Boys Like Girls - Thunder
Nelly - Bay
Hotstylz - Lookin' Boy
Kanye West - Through the Wire
Cobra Starship - The City Is At War
Kanye West - All Falls Down
Jennifer Lopez - All I Have
Weezer - In the Garage
Trina feat. Keyshia Cole - I Gotta Thang For You
M.I.A. - Paper Planes
M.I.A. - Bucky Done Gun
Ray J - Gifts
T-Pain - Can't Believe It
Ying Yang Twins - Wait
Sum 41 - With Me
J. Holiday (ft. Plies) - Bed (remix)
J. Holiday - Come Here
Mark Morrison - You Lied To Me


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

The following albums are in my car at all times (or I will freak out lol):

-Slipknot's Vol.3: (The Subliminal Verses)
-NIN's The Fragile 
-Deftone's White Pony (one of my all-time favorites)
-Kiss's Destroyer (yes, I have a mild girly crush on Gene lol)
-Pink Floyd's Echoes: The Best of Pink Floyd
-Linkin Park's Meteora
-Prince's Purple Rain soundtrack (God how I love this cd lol)
-Pure Moods Vol. 1 (for those days I need nice, calm music)


----------



## concertina (Aug 22, 2008)

This is what I've got in my head as of late:

Nine Inch Nails - specifically the Pretty Hate Machine album and The Slip album. The Fragile is also a favorite
Tori Amos - I was so into Tori back in HS and then it sort of slipped away. But I'm going back and listening to her first few albums (Little Earthquakes, Under the Pink, Boy's for Pele) and falling in love all over again. 
Santogold - her debut album is *spectacular*. 
Adele - I'm *NOT* a fan of jazz or blues, but I LOVELOVELOVE this girl. 
Kate Nash - same as above, but not quite as jazzy. Sort of like Lily Allen, but spunkier I think. 
Arcade Fire - Their most recent album, Neon Bible, is so different and so catchy....its a great driving CD
Vanessa Carlton - Her latest CD, Hero's and Thieves, is pretty darn good. Sort of like Tori Amos-lite. 
Eisley - If you want something mystical and magical forest-y, try Eisley's latest CD. They're from a small town in Texas and they pretty much rock. 
Goldfrapp - The Seventh Tree, their latest, is so different from their past work. Its like a calm walk in a golden field...
The Secret Handshake - this emo kid out of Denton that my husband is totally in love with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but be damned, its good music!!! His most recent, One Full Year, is very pop-y and lite, for the most part. 

Thats all I got, for right now.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

ting tings
paddingtons
yelle
coldplay - viva la vida
pink - so what
bell x1


----------



## lilsuzy (Sep 9, 2008)

The Dream Love Hate CD!!! LOVE THAT CD...
CHECK OUT M.I.A cd she is awesome...
Also hate to say it New kids on the Block cd is good.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 9, 2008)

If you're heavy on the RnB right now, I HEAVILY recommend getting "Lessons in Love" from Lloyd. 

I'm not too much into RnB, compared to other genres, but this album IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

Lady GaGa's new CD!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently got Leona Lewis' new cd (think Toni Braxton) and the new Young Jeezy cd.  Both pretty good....


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know what kind of stuff you're into but if you like electronic music, check out (if you haven't already) :

-Aphex Twin (_Druqks _and _Richard D. James _albums are a good start)
-Nautilis
-Squarepusher
-Bogdan Racyzinski (if you like some really crazy experimental stuff.. not for the faint of heart, lol)
-Boards of Canada
-Cylob
-Plaid


...just some ideas


----------



## reverieinbflat (Sep 10, 2008)

Third vote for M.I.A.!


----------

